# Yamaha releases upscale .....



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

https://www.soundandvision.com/content/yamaha-targets-audiophiles-upscale-hi-fi-series


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

3dbinCanada said:


> https://www.soundandvision.com/content/yamaha-targets-audiophiles-upscale-hi-fi-series


This is great! For the price of a brand new Corvette, you can get a stereo system for your home!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

They are WAY overpriced IMO... The equipment should be around $3-4k each..


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> They are WAY overpriced IMO... The equipment should be around $3-4k each..


How do you figure? If it were Lexicon or Linn, you can count on doubling the price again of the Yamaha prices for the same level of performance offered by Yamaha.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> How do you figure? If it were Lexicon or Linn, you can count on doubling the price again of the Yamaha prices for the same level of performance offered by Yamaha.


So Lexicon, and Linn have a stereo preamp that is more than the Yamaha? I could buy a Classe Audio stereo preamp for half the price of the Yamaha preamp.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

So?


----------



## RobertR (Jan 23, 2007)

$15k for speakers made from 3/4" plywood? My speakers have 3 inch thick front baffles, and cost much less than that.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> They are WAY overpriced IMO... The equipment should be around $3-4k each..


The fundamental thing about what the article calls "upscale hifi" is that the price has to be high!

These products are made in order to appeal to people who _can afford and want to pay_ $10k per component.

Their prices will never seem reasonable to people who _can't afford and don't want to pay_ $10k per component. 

It is an essential property of these 'upscale' products, that if we strip them down into parts and manufacturing processes, they are 'ripoffs'. But don't blame Yamaha for that (unless you can show a side-by-side strip-down of the Yamaha and some other $10k component and prove a big difference in 'value' -- and you won't be able to). Blame the buyers who want $10k components! :grin2:

cheers


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can by Classe Audio preamps which are every bit as good or better IMO for half the price, and are considered Up Scale too.

Yeah I remember one high end company that was buying bottom of the line Denon AVRs, and changing some caps, and putting it in a new case....selling them for $10k. Lol

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Not considered high-end by the $10k preamp buyer, I'm sorry to inform you. High-end starts at $10k for them. Don't you know how this works?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

RobertR said:


> $15k for speakers made from 3/4" plywood? My speakers have 3 inch thick front baffles, and cost much less than that.


I'm not going to judge a speaker on baffle thickness. Thats just one facet of the design. Look the sh?t that Wilson produces? Frequency response curves all over the map, non linear response and yet their asking price is that of a small mortage. :spend::spend::spend::spend:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tnargs said:


> The fundamental thing about what the article calls "upscale hifi" is that the price has to be high!
> 
> These products are made in order to appeal to people who _can afford and want to pay_ $10k per component.
> 
> ...


You mean what Lexicon did with the Oppo player? I suspect that Yamaha is specifically targeting the audiophile crowd who have more money than brains and that believe in magic rather than the science of audio. This isn't Yamaha's first foray into high end and it certainly won't be their last. If I had lots of spare cash, I would certainly snatch up the electronics. Why? Because Yamaha's QC is tops in the industry. I also very much like their approach with the turntable. A quartz locked motor spinning a heavy platter via a belt, and utilizing a far more rigid carbon fiber tone arm. The speakers I'm curious about and would like to hear them.


----------

